# GT #61: Phoenix Suns (40-20) @ Denver Nuggets (35-24) - 3/5



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Denver Nuggets (35-24) vs Phoenix Suns (40-20) * 


*When: Wednesday, 9EST/6PST 

TV: *<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=ESPN_Logo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/ESPN_Logo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Nuggets Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Anthony Carter [SG] Allen Iverson [SF] Carmelo Anthony[PF] Kenyon Martin [C] Marcus Camby *


<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=denver-PHX.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/denver-PHX.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=PHX-DEN.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/PHX-DEN.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>










*Suns have been placed on SHOWSOMEHEART*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I feel like the Suns are going to get blown out the water tonight >_>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

NBA.com: Coach's Corner: Suns-Nuggets Preview



> *Coach’s Corner: Bill Fitch on Suns-Nuggets
> By Bill Fitch*
> 
> *Tonight on ESPN: Suns at Nuggets (9 ET)*
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I feel like the Suns are going to get blown out the water tonight >_>


Eh, I don't know. They were one of the couple teams I wanted the Suns to face in the first before the sort of downward spiral. They've never really matched up against us that well over the years. But now that I said this, since they've also been struggling as of late, they'll probably snap out of it against us.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Raja will probably be guarding Camby, and Shaq on Carmelo.


This game will be very interesting, the Nuggets guard the pick-n-roll pretty well. They love to trap Nash. But Steve saw that trap last night against the Blazers, so I think they'll be ready. Tonight we'll need some more output from Shaq, which he should be able to do. Minus Camby, they are pretty weak in the interior defense.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Raja will probably be guarding Camby, and Shaq on Carmelo.


You're forgetting that Nash will guard Martin as well ^_^


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Suns via murder/blowout

114 - 92


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Gonna be an interesting game. Too bad I have to work and miss it. ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad this game is on ESPN. It should be a hell of a game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought you hated the suns basel? Or are you just hoping to see us get beat..lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> I thought you hated the suns basel? Or *are you just hoping to see us get beat*..lol


He always is


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This will be good. As bell can only guard Iverson or Anthony, one of them should do really well, but the Nuggets are the most vulnerable team to Shaq in the west. It should be a really high scoring game, but losing Marion at the 4 takes away from the worst mismatch (him against camby) the suns had, s I'll go with the nuggets.

They should put Bell on Iverson. Hill can't guard anthony, but he can do alot better on him than Nash or Hill can do on AI.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 36-32 at the end of 1. Shooting 63%. Denver only shooting 46% surprisingly. 

Hill has 9 pts. 

Nash has 7 assists already too.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

why do we turn the ball over so damn much? really pissing me off


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice run by denver... this game is ridiculous, nobody plays any defense at all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nuggets up 68-61 at the half.

Suns seemingly played that 2nd qrter the way they did last night in the 2nd half against Portland. Only Denver actually made us pay more. 

Let's hope the Suns got it out of their system now.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This team's defense is just a complete joke. Amare and Steve have always been known as bad defenders but right now it's just infuriating to watch them. At least Amare tries once in awhile though, Nash just makes me want to strangle something. JR Smith comes in and starts lighting it up throwing in 40 foot bombs, and when he pulls up for a 3, Nash feints that he's going to come out at him _when he's already 10 feet off of him_ and instead of even making any kind of effort just sags back and watches him drill it. Nice.

And Ronny Garretson obviously has a vendetta against the Suns and Amare in particular. Guy is just a complete douche bag.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> I thought you hated the suns basel? Or are you just hoping to see us get beat..lol


I do hate the Suns, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to watch their games.

And of course I want them to lose. Let's go Nuggets!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

you *****..lol nah im watching the game online at work. thats good news, bad news is we look terrible tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The main problem, is the Suns have no idea how to throw a post entrance pass. I feel so bad for O'Neal. He gets great position, and no one except Nash can get the ball to him in time. Also, it would be nice to go to the post A LITTLE more when Nash is out. But I guess chucking up contested 3 point shots is always a good alternative.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One thing I've noticed about the Suns is that they've used the pump-fake A LOT tonight.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Man, the suns need to figure out how to give shaq the ball. The nuggets have to double him, and he's a good enough passer to take advantage of the suns' movement. 

Of course, I'm hoping they don't start that until next game.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

This is getting brutal. I wanted to give the suns time with the new trade and such to come together as a team but there is a few things I see out there. This team has NO heart, NO nuts, can't play defense and they turn the ball over WAY too much. They do not have the heart of a champion and as a life-long suns fan it's hard to see my team like this watching while every team gets better.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I feel like the Suns are going to get blown out the water tonight >_>


Seems I'm the new psychic in town Diss ^_^

Suns suck now and are a disgrace to watch considering how great it was to see them play once upon a time >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

A few tweaks here and there, and the Suns will be winning games. I just hope the start tweaking a lot faster.....


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

I really hope so. Most of the league think they are a joke right now. They are 15th in the SI.COM power rankings (which that marty burns guy writer knows nothing about the basketball.) and every team thinks they can beat the suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Like everybody has talked about, come playoff time, I personally would not want to have to face the Suns. I feeling most of their match ups will be a 7 game series. They have enough talent to win in 7 games, against any team. 

I just don't see them missing the playoffs.......


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I understand they played a game yesterday, so some of the guys were tired, then why the fuk dantoni doesnt play his bench?? put skinner and strawberry on the floor u idiot. And what is with all the turn overs?? they are KILLING US. oh and by the way, giricek is a piece of **** on defense, I like johnson though....


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

How close are we to not making the playoffs? does anyone have any numbers?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

AZsportsDude said:


> How close are we to not making the playoffs? does anyone have any numbers?



The 9th best team, is the Nuggets. They are 4 games behind us.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I suggest we tank!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seuss said:


> The 9th best team, is the Nuggets. They are 4 games behind us.


It's actually 3.5 games.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

We have too much talent to drop out of the playoff picture, but we would ideally like to be competitive if we do make it. We just can't be such a pushover when it counts. Hopefully, as always, we figure things out SOONER and become relevant again.

Agreed, Turnovers are murderous for us! 5 each by Nash Shaq and Amare. Some fresh young talent like DJ Strawberry would be a very welcome refreshing change once in a while, tired of us neglecting/under performing with the potential we have.

This isn't the kind of line up one would blow up, but some more tweaking needs to be done...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I turned it off half way through the 4th and went to sleep. That was completely pathetic. They don't seem to want it enough. They need to have a players' only meeting and be serious or do SOMETHING. 

As for the making the playoffs, if they don't start playing better, there's a real possibility. Everyone keeps ignoring the schedule this month, despite seeing it. But I'll also show April.


Suns are 3.5 out, look at it again, and also look at that stretch last 5 games before the season ends. 

rest of March

vs Utah, vs San Antonio, vs Memphis, vs Golden St, vs Sacramento, @Portland, @Seattle, vs Houston, @Detroit, @Boston, @Philly, @NJ, vs Denver

April

@Denver, vs Minnesota, vs Dallas, @Memphis, @San Antonio, @Houston, vs Golden State, vs Portland


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah the rest of the schedule is beyond brutal. The suns need to stop with the stupid turn overs, steve nash is trying too hard to activate shaq when he could be setting up other players easily. Diaw is actually playing an offensive game(for a change) though he is still a lazy *** on defensive, he never hustles for def rebounds its disgusting, play skinner, and strawberry. Im also disgusted with "giricek" so far, sorry....


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns are 3.5 out, look at it again, and also look at that stretch last 5 games before the season ends.
> 
> rest of March
> 
> ...


We _should_ be able to win about half of these games. If we get better, maybe 75% of them. Will this be enough to ensure us a playoff spot?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

march looks tough for you guys. april is no slouch either. the way the suns are playing now, it doesn't seem like 75% is reasonable.

you play the spurs x2, jazz, warriors x2, houstonx2, pistons, celtics, denver x2.. damn, that's a tough schedule.

the suns seriously might not make the playoffs.. wow.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

afobisme said:


> the way the suns are playing now, it doesn't seem like 75% is reasonable.
> 
> you play the spurs x2, jazz, warriors x2, houstonx2, pistons, celtics, denver x2.. damn, that's a tough schedule.


We play the Warriors twice at home and have home games against the Spurs, Rockets and Nuggets. So it IS possible. But then, I did say IF we get better.


----------

